# 1842 tubes



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Just a quick question, Without going butterfly can you get around 280 fps with 9.5 mm steel? on dankung 1842 tubes ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Ads said:


> Just a quick question, Without going butterfly can you get around 280 fps with 9.5 mm steel? on dankung 1842 tubes ?


You bet! Try about a 600% stretch factor, use a light pouch and you should hit 300+ fps.


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Ah thank you thats great to hear  Do you know if those tubes have a good longevity or not ?


----------



## Ads (Apr 12, 2011)

Ah thank you thats great to hear  Would you havve to go for 4 strands or just 2? Do you know if those tubes have a good longevity or not ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The best configuration for pure speed is pseudo tapered. These tubes are pretty long-lived, but if you want maximum performance, you will have shorter life. In my speed tests, I only got about 200 shots from a set. Limit the pull to about 500% and they should last close to 1000 shots in looped configuration. Here is a link to an extended test of Chinese tubes.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I just finished testing some pseudo tapered 1842s with my Dankung Bat frame. A trimmed Tex pouch was used 2 3/4" x 3/4". The tubes were set to 2 3/4" doubled section and 3" single section for a 5 3/4" total length from pouch to frame. Shooting was done indoors at approx 21*C. With 3/8" steel (9.5mm) I was getting 246 fps with a 32" draw length.

I tried single strand 1842s cut to 5 3/8" and got 207 fps at 32".

For a nice plinking length I like 6 1/2" 1842 for right around 200 fps with 3/8" steel. This length gives long tube life.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------

